# Dayton Ohio bicycle swap meet



## Foxclassics (Feb 3, 2019)

Here's the flyer for the Dayton Ohio bicycle swap meet Saturday February 16th.




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 10, 2019)

Will try to attend. Always buy something I don't need!


----------



## linksandkinks (Feb 15, 2019)

Phil Scott best of show award


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 16, 2019)

Which bike was his?? The purple Huffy Rail?


----------

